# Vienna New Year Concert... 1952 Clemens Krauss



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Vienna New Years concert *Old Skool Style* 
Reconstruction of the original 1952 vinyl on Spotify.
Hope you like this festive opening of 2015…!

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2015/01/clemens-krauss-new-year-concert-1952-on.html


----------

